# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Bi-pod mounting

## distant stalker

Tussock and I have been sending a few pms about better ways of mounting bipods. The main issue for me is when using a harris your sling attaches to the back of the harris which raises the balance point and makes it unstable on your shoulder (especially when suppressed) The other issue is the fixture point is then some distance from the stock itself which gives more room again for the rifle to move on your shoulder, other than that there is the discomfort of the pod lock or back of the bipod sticking into your shoulder. 
This is all stuff that I have put up with over the years but my wife has her firearms licence (and is going well, you may recognise this pic from the photo comp in the NZ hunter mag




and after a 13 hour walk she was really sick of the way the rifle was carrying so started looking at other ways to mount the bipod that would either allow for quick attachment when needed (without needing to move sling) or allow the bipod to stay mounted without having it dig into your shoulder or move the balance while carrying.
I liked the way the Versapods mount on the spigot allowing for quick mount/removal but was still not a fan of the sling stud being moved away from the stock (the block is a better shape against your shoulder though and wont cut into your front hand under recoil like has happened to me with the Harris. 

After seeing Norways rifle I thought it would be worth having a play to see if something similar would work on a tikka, I had a copy of the Versapod sitting in a drawer that I thought would be worth having a play with to see if everything would work before going crazy and selling my harrises (3) and swapping them for versapods just yet. 

So Redbang and I decided we would have a play day in the gun room and see what we could come up with

First step was to get an appropriate spigot, I'm a bit impatiant so rather than wait for one to come from the states a conveniant piece of stainless found its shape changing 



Next there was a fair bit of measuring, its pretty hard with so many curved edges and angles to make sure your getting accurrate measurements (note redbangs sneaky thigh entering the pic there....)



after measuring 20 times the hole was drilled (Im not so nervous drilling a fibreglass stock, can always be filled....lol)



Everything was set inplace to check clearance etc, make sure measurements were right and set the length for the mounting pin. There was a small oversight here as the bipod needs to be able to slide past its rest point to allow the clip to clear the rib it latches to (was remedied but something to be mindful of) - another bit of sneaky leg exposure by mr Redbang in this shot...



The inside of teh stock was roughed with a chisel up for the epoxy to hold to and make sure there would be a mechanical lock, a dam was made to stop the epoxy running everywhere and let us concentrate on the one area (the whole stock will be stiffened after this is completed)



I didnt get pics of the mix getting poured in, hands were a bit busy balancing things and moving plastersine around the spigot to stop any of the compound oozing out.



Everything was left to go hard and put back together




The new mounting spot allows for the rifle to sit snug against your shoulder and bipod doesnt dig into your shoulder if carried with it mounted, if it is off its a simple slip and clip and your away. There is however more torque applied to the stock due to the extra leverage from being mounted further out. I will open the barrel channel a little more just to be cautious and stiffen the forend, You could make an extra long spigot that ran back to the mag well to remedy this but I think with the stiffened stock it shouldnt be too bad (it doesnt flex a huge amount but deffinitely applys more pressure when mounted like this) I had thought of threading the spigot so that the sling stud could screw up into it as another fixture point but after looking at how little holding area there was on the mounting block that came with the bipod I figured the effort was more than the benefit. 
Will be interesting to see how it holds up, the first few range trips/hunts will tell me if its something I will be doing to all my rifles, if I do I'll be getting the real versapod with friction controls and may look at getting the same setup done on a carbon stock.

----------


## distant stalker

Just noticed in the last pic it looks like its touching the barrel but theres about a 3-5mm gap

----------


## Pop Shot

Looks good - personally, I carry my bipod in my pack and only attach it when a shot is likely/then remove it afterwards. Seems to work well enough.

Will be interseted to see how it works out for you.

----------


## Normie

Nice one Hori. This is similar to what I will be doing except my barrel is a little fatter than that so will do an offset jobie for clearance. Thanks for the write up, looks good.

----------


## kimjon

Nice write up Hori, very comprehensive. I'm very much a ''how to'' guide geek and love reading stuff like this...that's basically why i have the internet.

I did something similar but on a wooden stocked .308 Omark rifle a few years ago, being wood it was a bit easier for me to do than your T3 would have been. I only had a cheap knock-off version of the versapod, and it was a flimsy POS so I went back to using the Harris. It will be interesting to see how a genuine Versapod differs to the copy?

I notice that Greg Duley has his sling mounted loosely on his barrel, with some electrical tape to prevent it from sliding up the barrel. This must be for the stated reasons in your write up i.e. to pull the rifle closer to the shoulder and stop it from sloping back like the Harris attachment does cause.



kj

----------


## distant stalker

I was toying with that idea myself and very nearly did that, it has the added benefit of lowering the balance point further again to offset the added weight from suppressors/long barrels etc but.....I wanted to have a play and it gave me a good excuse  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gimp

I've got some Vektor Maskin pre-made ones being stuck in my stocks at the moment, same end result

----------


## distant stalker

I was going to mill a piece of alloy and thread it so that the stud could be screwed in and out but realistically I cant see any times I would need to pull the stud out

----------


## jakewire

Thats a good how do Horihunter cheers.

----------


## gimp

> I was going to mill a piece of alloy and thread it so that the stud could be screwed in and out but realistically I cant see any times I would need to pull the stud out


For aesthetic reasons? Wait; it's a Tikka. Lost cause.

----------


## distant stalker

> For aesthetic reasons? Wait; it's a Tikka. Lost cause.


your right. can't perfect perfection...lol

----------


## Normie

How much did those Vektor Maskin ones set you back Gimp? I thought they were over 100 Euro?

----------


## R93

Have you shot with said pod yet HH? Have you noticed an improvment or any advantages other than ergonomics?

----------


## Bulltahr

Looks like a sucessful project, anything has to be better than a harris!!

I bought the Mk 1 version of these:   https://snipepod.com/index2.html   about 10 years ago as I was very dissapointed with the design of the harris ones. 
Bloody awesome I have to say, weight next to nothing and you can swap between rifles in about 5 seconds.

----------


## R93

> Looks like a sucessful project, anything has to be better than a harris!!
> 
> I bought the Mk 1 version of these:   https://snipepod.com/index2.html   about 10 years ago as I was very dissapointed with the design of the harris ones. 
> Bloody awesome I have to say, weight next to nothing and *you can swap between rifles in about 5 seconds*.



You can pretty much do that with a harris as well BT but are there any advantages in performance as far as shooting accurately goes?
I have used one on another members rifle but not enough to say it was any better or worse than a harris.
I only fit my harris when needed like you would one of these. They are free to tilt and swivel yes?
I have a feeling the way they are mounted may be an advantage as far a jump goes?

----------


## Bulltahr

The legs are on ball joints so you are not restricted to just opening them right out to the side, shooting tahr across a steep face, open the up hill one further , each leg is totally independant. I just carry the bipod in a pouch and mount it when I need to, speed of mounting? Remove from pouch or pocket, engage on sling swivel, push button in, done. Friggin unreal!

----------


## R93

Cool, ta. Yours mounts to a swivel stud not a pin?

----------


## madjon_

sorta like the same The Nyloc is only finger tight :Yarr:  Harris

----------


## Bulltahr

> Cool, ta. Yours mounts to a swivel stud not a pin?


It mounts to the QD swivel stud, you can use your sling with and without the pod attached, you grab what ever rifle you want to use for the day, grab the pod and off you go.
I haven't seen anything better in 10 yrs, will have to put a pic up. maybe tomorrow.

----------


## distant stalker

R93 - I have found it more comfortable and easy to get some positive tension on. You will notice the legs sit on a light rearward angle. my 7mm mag shoots best with heavy cheek pressure (i think its to do with bullet torque in light rifle or other error in boy position) with the legs slightly back the downward cheek pressure seems to give good brip on the bipod and let you lean forward into it better (hard to describe through text and I'm hoping Norway isnt going to crucify me here lol) I found with my harris it was hard to get grip and the rifle jump could be hard to control when I couldnt push into it

----------


## R93

I get what your on about HH thanks. I may invest in one, yet. If you dont get your position right with a harris you soon know about it. :Grin: 
So with a good position and hold would you say there is less jump than a harris?

----------


## Neckshot

I dont have a harris bi pod ive got a remmington rip off,and ive been trying a few diff grips when shooting lately and for me the c9 grip works well, pulling the stock in to your shoulder and twisting the stock to your cheek slightly this is your your non trig hand im talking about and your hand is just in front of your mouth.works for me but im unorthodox hard. :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I dont have a harris bi pod ive got a remmington rip off,and ive been trying a few diff grips when shooting lately and for me the c9 grip works well, pulling the stock in to your shoulder and twisting the stock to your cheek slightly this is your your non trig hand im talking about and your hand is just in front of your mouth.works for me but im unorthodox hard.


FFS Jas the only thing hard on you was your mellon if I remember right. :Psmiley:  We had the same or similar bi pod on the AW's eh? I remember not shooting to well with them and prefered the mod hawkins position.

----------


## Neckshot

Ha ha yes im a thick c&nt but I know that! and the bi pod on the c9 had about 35deg yaw? it wasnt a bad bipod and the reason you had to pull into your shoulder was beacause it you pushed onto it it would fold up on you and yep i seen it happen with live rounds commin out the growler.funnier than when you changer barrels let the action go forward and weeeeeeeeeee the barrrel flys of ba ha ha ha  :Cool:

----------


## R93

Yeah Na, the c9 had a way different pod to the AW. GPMG had the best/strongest one IMO.
I remember screaming and yelling at a few numpty's during barrel changes. The mistakes just escalated during stress Ha Ha Wasnt it convienent how nco's always forgot they were raw privates once as well??  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
You were not a thick cunt at all Jas. You were a bit cheeky at times eh ya CB king?

----------


## Neckshot

yea your right bowt the gpmg that was a strong rig all together you could run and slide on your guts use the bi pod to stop you and rip the fuck out of targets and for me it felt like less recoil than the c9 IMO.ahhh yes I remember dunedin 35 guys lined up doing dry drills one by one changing barrels then out the corner of my eye seeing a barrel javelin a meter infront of the gun and stick perfectly into the ground and..........silence..........time to meet the big hils boys one in all in lol,we waited till we got out of earshot of the former baggies before we pissed ourselves laughing :Grin:

----------


## R93

Wintox would have run those hills with yous Ha Ha
Was that on Corps trg? I cant remember if we took yous to waitati or not?

I was hoping you would remember the AW bipod as I cant exactly. I am sure it is the same or very similar as the one HH has just put on in this thread.

----------


## gimp

> How much did those Vektor Maskin ones set you back Gimp? I thought they were over 100 Euro?


Too much

60 E or something


Whatever, who cares

----------


## Neckshot

the dunedin tf range? The aw bi pod for the sniper rifles your talking about?

----------


## R93

Yep to both

----------


## Neckshot

AAh well i only ever got to hold the rifles and dream of the big time but never hung around to do it :Pissed Off:

----------


## R93

Ha Ha that statement reminds me of an Old Show Medicine Crow song. No worries mate I thought you might remember the pod.
I will look at some photo's when I am home.

----------


## Neckshot

yea sorry cant help I pretty much dropped into this thread anyway im a rude bastard :Grin:

----------


## LJP

Looks good Horihunter - I'm looking at an atlas myself with quick release. Just have to mount a small rail on the forend - not sure if that's going to be a pain in the arse though.

----------


## gimp

Atlas is my plan B, too. So expensive.

----------


## LJP

Yip serious coin - I sold my Harris to help fund one. Ive got the Atlas with quick release sitting on my bench for when I get a chance to sort out mounting the rail. I love how fast you can snap the bipod on / off the rail with the flick of a lever. I think it's going to be very practical on a hunting rifle.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Yip serious coin - I sold my Harris to help fund one. Ive got the Atlas with quick release sitting on my bench for when I get a chance to sort out mounting the rail. I love how fast you can snap the bipod on / off the rail with the flick of a lever. I think it's going to be very practical on a hunting rifle.


I had a bit of a look at them at the Tahr show & wasn't that impressed.....not impressed enough to buy three anyway.

They seemed to be pretty bloody flimpsy when extended, esp when in the leg forward position.

I read up heaps on them & got pretty mixed results...... for over twice the price of a Harris with a pod lock & spikes they don't cut it as far as I'm concerned.

One of the things that annoyed some guys was they were slower to deploy than a Harris.

I was going to put them on my LR target rigs, they are 8-9 kgs.......

----------


## LJP

My Harris with Spikes is great but really annoys me if the targeted quarry starts moving. You start torquing the bipod & unscrewing the stud unless you pick up & reposition. I quite often then spend the next few minutes finding the target again. That's why I have purchased an Atlas - It will pan & is easy to attach quickly. Well that's the plan anyway - hopefully it will fit the bill  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

someone really needs to start making those spigots for a handfull of coins. 

the ones I was waiting for havent seemed to have happened

----------


## distant stalker

Not a lot involved in making them, I'm sure somebody with more ready access to a lathe could come up with something. I either get an apprentice to whip them up for me or use my uncles lathe but access isnt such that I would take orders at this point. Some of the other members work on lathes daily and may be keen to take orders

----------


## distant stalker

Bit of an update. The bipod is going well. It grips much better than the Harris and I find that because I can load good weight down onto it with the way the legs sit under it it is more consistent off different surfaces. Shot one of those groups tonight where you just watch the hole grow.slightly each time you fire

----------


## gimp

I have 2x Vektor Maskin Universal bipod mounts that do this sort of thing, as seen in Norway's cool+good youtube videos. Nicely made, has an offset so your barrel doesn't interfere with the bipod

For sale here:
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...are-room-4166/

Mounted on rifle to the right here:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Does it fit any bipod or you need a particular one

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

Any of the versapod/parker hale/AI/DealExtreme bipods that are based on the bren gun bipod

----------


## gimp

You do have to drill a hole in your stock to install it but that's not really a big deal.

----------


## distant stalker

Well the imitation versapod finally gave up and broke as seen here
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...913/#post69286
the genuine one is much better but is noticeably heavier

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

What about mounting a bipod in such a way as that the legs are on the fore stock and when not folded down are in line with the stock,mounted in line with the sling swivel stud?the legs being mounted on either side of the stock?get my drift lol?

----------


## Spanners

SOMEWHERE (and I cant find it again) I have seen a harris adaptor that prob fixes these issues to an extent.
I was looking for a fix also a while ago, but dont like Atlas/PH etc style bipods as find them 'floppy'
To put it crudely, its a plate adaptor and mounts to the sling stud. At the back of the plate is a sling mount - so the fwd pickup for the sling is only 1/2" further back  than orginally and close to the stock.
The harris mounts on another stud that is forward further.
Clearance for your podlocks etc to stop digging into you and almost factory mounting position for the swivel.
Ive been meaning to make one for a while as cant find who was selling them (or if they still are) but as usual its just another 'thing' on the list of a million others

----------


## CreepingDeath

Like this?

Mayb not this is a quick detach system
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## distant stalker

> What about mounting a bipod in such a way as that the legs are on the fore stock and when not folded down are in line with the stock,mounted in line with the sling swivel stud?the legs being mounted on either side of the stock?get my drift lol?


like a steyr?

----------


## Spanners

> Like this?
> 
> Mayb not this is a quick detach system
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Sort of, but without the quick detach, and thus the bipod closer to the stock,but a bit further forward

----------


## alcesgigas

My LR rig is very barrel heavy--food for the bench--but as the rifle weighs 21# I never carry the bench on a hunt...  However, shooting prone that muzzle weight is disastrous to any accuracy I may have achieved.  So I experimented and the pic shows the final result.  It places the weight between the butt and forend and is steady as a rock.  The Atlas is affixed _via_ a Badger/Atlas rail; the rail affixed to the stock by two through bolts.  Whereupon I removed the rail--leaving the original epoxied in nylocs--and mounted the aluminum 1/4x1 1/4 flat stock using existing stock holes/nuts.  Drilled the required holes in the aluminum--enough so adjustment is easily accomplished--and alas...

I should mention the sling used (not sure I have a pic of sling on rifle; we'll see).  It's a both-shoulder QD (using cups) job and in using the present extended forend it provides some most comfortable flex when carrying.  The both-shoulder makes carrying this beast possible in the environment utilized hunting.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> like a steyr?


yes similar to that,like a sako bipod for their 22/44 trg series

----------

